# Results of AMA Specialty?



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Does anyone have results they can post? ...or let us know where we can get them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :Waiting::Waiting:



Same here..... 
:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
I checked their site and FB. No news yet.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are the results

BOB GCH Ta-Jon's Just Bee-ing Silly
BOS GCH Rhapsody's Regarding Henry
WD Divine's Work Of Art
WB BOW Jacob's Victory Heaven Cent ( Carina's Grandchild from Cadeau)
SEL GCH Richelieu's Sugar Rush
SEL CH Snowangel's Raising The Bar
AOM CH Euphoria's Mile High Club


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

chiarasdad said:


> Here are the results
> 
> BOB GCH Ta-Jon's Just Bee-ing Silly
> BOS GCH Rhapsody's Regarding Henry
> ...


Thanks, Larry. :chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: I am halfway home at my friend Karen Conti (DreamMaker Maltese) and had to post my excitement.:w00t: Of course Carina's proud to be owner of sire of Winner's Bitch.. WOW.. and my Showtime Paula in Pink won her class 12-15 month BOTH :chili: days... I am so excited to do that my first time showing at Specialty.. Will post pictures later. AND the repeat breeding with my CH. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible as sire and Ch. Naysmith Electrique Mystic's Solo as dam (breeder Helen Petke) won her large puppy class (6-9 month class) on Sunday... it was AWESOME to do that under a judge Peggy Lloyd who handled for many years Maltese and other toy breeds. My friend Karen Conti did very well in large class of Bred By on Sunday by placing 2nd.. :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
Congratulations to all the winners and to all who worked so hard to make this event such a success!!!!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: I am halfway home at my friend Karen Conti (DreamMaker Maltese) and had to post my excitement.:w00t: Of course Carina's proud to be owner of sire of Winner's Bitch.. WOW.. and my Showtime Paula in Pink won her class 12-15 month BOTH :chili: days... I am so excited to do that my first time showing at Specialty.. Will post pictures later. AND the repeat breeding with my CH. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible as sire and Ch. Naysmith Electrique Mystic's Solo as dam (breeder Helen Petke) won her large puppy class (6-9 month class) on Sunday... it was AWESOME to do that under a judge Peggy Lloyd who handled for many years Maltese and other toy breeds. My friend Karen Conti did very well in large class of Bred By on Sunday by placing 2nd.. :chili:


 
CONGRATS TO YOU JEANNE AND PAULA IN PINK:chili::aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wasn't there a puppy sweepstakes? I love the puppies!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Wasn't there a puppy sweepstakes? I love the puppies!


 
Yes, puppy sweeps was on Saturday. I'm sorry I can't remember who won in the puppy classes. _ I really wish they would announce names instead of numbers for the winners since I don't know all of the breeders by site._


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe they will post names and owners on the AMA site soon.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Disclaimer -- These are not official results. They are the results as I marked them in my catalog. 

Sweepstakes Results:

Puppy Dogs 6-9
1 - Wildskye's What's The Verdict
2 - Pashes It's A Fact
3 - Grace Da Capo Duet
4 - TNT's Joyfull Joshua

Puppy Dogs 9-12
1 - Divine's Classic Melody Maker
2 - Shanlyn's Simply Smoochable
3 - Chapau N' Rijes Friendship of the Ring
4 - San Nor's Dolce O'Bit of Chaca

Puppy Bitches 6-9
1 - Wildskye's Who Knew
2 - Aria Madame Butterfly
3 - Foxstone's Bewitching Cowgirl
4 - Senoj's Royal Ruby

Puppy Bitches 9-12
1 - Divine's Stylish Tradition
2 - Divine's Dynasty Keeper
3 - Cherub's Hollywood Thriller
4 - Divine's Elegance By Design

BEST PUPPY - Divine's Stylish Tradition

Junior Dogs 12-15
1 - Hi-Lite Come Dance With Me
2 - Avante's Double The Trouble

Junior Dogs 15-18
1 - Richelieu's Valentino
2 - Midis Prince of Egypt

Junior Bitches 12-15
1 - Showtime Paula In Pink Spunsilk
2 - Snow Angel's Sweet Taste Of Success
3 - Ecstasy's Glowing Sensation
4 - TNT's Barnstorming Jenny

Junior Bitches 15-18
1 - Ta-Jon's Rain On Me
2 - Unforgettables Miss Me
3 - Brilyn's Who's That Girl

BEST JUNIOR - Ta-Jon's Rain On Me

*BEST IN SWEEPSTAKES - Divine's Stylish Tradition*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Disclaimer -- These are not official results. They are the results as I marked them in my catalog.
> 
> Sweepstakes Results:
> 
> ...


So glad you marked them down! I'm lucky if I still have my catalog at the end of the show, LOL. It always disappears.

Wasn't Divine's Stylish Tradition best in sweeps? I could have sworn I saw that AWESOME bed that was the sweeps prize in Angie's room. Good thing they were driving -would hate to have to get that on the airplane!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So glad you marked them down! I'm lucky if I still have my catalog at the end of the show, LOL. It always disappears.
> 
> Wasn't Divine's Stylish Tradition best in sweeps? I could have sworn I saw that AWESOME bed that was the sweeps prize in Angie's room. Good thing they were driving -would hate to have to get that on the airplane!


Thanks, Stacy. I just edited it. Had it marked correctly in my catalog but put the wrong dog name in when typing it here. Can you go back in to your post and edit where you quoted me? I would hate that credit is not given where due. :w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Maybe they will post names and owners on the AMA site soon.


Brit, too tired to post breeder/owner names but PM me if you've got a few that you are particularly interested in and I'll let you know who the breeders/owners are.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think that name Tajon's Rain on Me is such a cute name! 
I was also curious if an Angel pup showed? I know one was entered but Bonnie wanted her to wait until she was in full coat. She co-owns her with someone.
Anyone know the total number of maltese that showed? I hope it was a large number!

Mary, I can't PM anyone right now. I will message you on FB tomorrow.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Thanks, Stacy. I just edited it. Had it marked correctly in my catalog but put the wrong dog name in when typing it here. Can you go back in to your post and edit where you quoted me? I would hate that credit is not given where due. :w00t:


oh man, I didn't see this in time and now the edit window is expired


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I was also curious if an Angel pup showed? I know one was entered but Bonnie wanted her to wait until she was in full coat. She co-owns her with someone.
> Anyone know the total number of maltese that showed? I hope it was a large number!


Angels Buzzin' With Excitement for Ju-Dee was entered in American Bred Dogs but was absent. He is co-owned by Bonnie Palmer and Judy Forrest with Barbara Cantlon listed as agent.

Total Entries:

Obedience - 10
Rally - 15
Sweeps - 49 (21 dogs, 28 bitches)
Conformation - 93 (34 dogs, 46 bitches, 10 dog specials, 3 bitch specials)
Veterans - 1
Brood Bitch - 1
Brace - 1


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Could someone say who some of the kennel names I'm not familiar with are? Like: Wildskye, Shanlyn's, Cherub, Ecstasy, San Nor.:blush:


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Could someone say who some of the kennel names I'm not familiar with are? Like: Wildskye, Shanlyn's, Cherub, Ecstasy, San Nor.:blush:


Wildskye is Robin and Ashlee Coppedge out of Oklahoma.
Shanlyn is Lynda Podgurski out of California.
Cherub is Dale and Jane Martenson out of Texas.
Ecstasy is Cindy Fern-King and Ashley King out of Massachusetts.
And San Nor is Sandy Williams from up around the Great Lakes area. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

maltmomma said:


> Wildskye is Robin and Ashlee Coppedge out of Oklahoma.
> Shanlyn is Lynda Podgurski out of California.
> Cherub is Dale and Jane Martenson out of Texas.
> Ecstasy is Cindy Fern-King and Ashley King out of Massachusetts.
> ...


Thank you Denise!


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Mary H - Thank you for posting. Would you happen to have the "unofficial" results for Conformation? I am like Stacy - I can't find my catalog after that whirlwind trip.

Thanks.

Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ariamaltese said:


> Mary H - Thank you for posting. Would you happen to have the "unofficial" results for Conformation? I am like Stacy - I can't find my catalog after that whirlwind trip.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I am happy to announce that I have found mine. It just doesn't do any good because I didn't mark anything in it


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I was bad and didn't mark my catalog. I can tell you two of the placements in the 9-12 puppy dogs classes since they are mine :innocent:
Divine's Veni Vidi Vici (JuJu) was 3rd and Phlicks N Sands Public Enemy (Dillin) was 4th. Just to rub it in one more time, I beat my husband the "real handler" for JuJu's placement B) Stacy

Stacy Newton
www.wildcardpapillons.com


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I scanned all of my pages in .. but they are too tiny to post..
I did preview.. looks bad.. so If you want I can email them to you
just email me [email protected]
if you want a scanned image..

I will post on FB as well.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

wildcard said:


> I was bad and didn't mark my catalog. I can tell you two of the placements in the 9-12 puppy dogs classes since they are mine :innocent:
> Divine's Veni Vidi Vici (JuJu) was 3rd and Phlicks N Sands Public Enemy (Dillin) was 4th. Just to rub it in one more time, I beat my husband the "real handler" for JuJu's placement B) Stacy
> 
> Stacy Newton
> www.wildcardpapillons.com


LOL, this made me laugh out loud. :HistericalSmiley: Congrats to both you and Zach on your lovely dogs and their placements. 

My dear friends here show Pomeranians and the husband is the "real handler." She would be "gloating" just the same way.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Disclaimer (again) -- These are not official results. They are the results as I marked them in my catalog. 

*Junior Showmanship*

Novice Junior
1 - Ariana Robison - Shinemore's Sarsparilla

Open Intermediate
1 - Marina Nagatani - GCH Million Dollar Question of Marquess

*BEST JUNIOR - Marina Nagatani - GCH Million Dollar Question of Marquess*


*Conformation*

Puppy Dogs 6-9
1 - Pashes It's A Fact
2 - Grace Da Capo Duet
3 - Wildskye's What's The Verdict
4 - TNT's Joyfull Joshua

Puppy Dogs 9-12
1 - Divine's Classic Melody Maker
2 - San Nor's Dolce O'Bit of Chaca
3 - Divine's Veni Vedi Veci
4 - Phlicks N Sands Public Enemy


Dogs 12-15
1 - Rhapsody's Double Agent
2 - Shanlyn's Simply Smoochable
3 - Hi-Lite Come Dance With Me

Dogs 15-18
1 - Cosmos Trade Secret

Bred-By-Exhibitor Dogs
1 - Scylla's Small Kraft Re-Lit
2 - Richelieu's Valentino
3 - Chrisman's Shiny Toy Gun
4 - Avante's Double The Trouble

American Bred Dogs
1 - Midis Prince Of Egypt
2 - Divine's Playing For Keeps
3 - Edgewood's In The Spotlight

Open Dogs
1 - Divine's Work Of Art
2 - Starhill Richelieu Rockstar By Design
3 - Ta-Jon's Gimme A Buzz
4 - Maltangel Let The Earth Rejoice

*Winners Dog *- Divine's Work of Art
*Reserve Winners Dog* - Starhill Richelieu Rockstar By Design

Puppy Bitches 6-9
1 - Showtime's Irresistibly Sugarlicious
2 - Ta-Jon's Bee Pawitive
3 - Aria La Boheme
4 - Chrisman's Sucker Punch

Puppy Bitches 9-12
1 - Cherub's Hollywood Thriller
2 - Divine's Elegance By Design
3 - Shinemore's Distraction
4 - Always Beautiful

Bitches 12-15
1 - Showtime Paula In Pink Spunsilk
2 - I Lovitt Jacob's Leinani
3 - TNT's Barnstorming Jenny

Bitches 15-18
1 - Jacob's Victory Heaven Cent

Bred-By-Exhibitor Bitches
1 - Chrisman's Little Edie
2 - Dream Maker's What A Girl Wants
3 - Ta-Jon's Rain On Me
4 - Ecstasy's Glowing Sensation

American Bred Bitches
1 - Ragtak's Sno Flurries of C&M
2 - Unforgettables Miss Me
3 - Su-Le's Cherokee Rose
4 - Rhapsody's Frozen In Time

Open Bitches
1 - Delcost Pixie By Marc
2 - Divine's Stylish Tradition
3 - Bennet's Ecstasy Illumination
4 - Victoria's Petite Tatyana

*Winners Bitch *- Jacob's Victory Heaven Cent
*Reserve Winners Bitch* - Chrisman's Little Edie

*BEST OF BREED - GCH Ta-Jon's Just Beeing Silly* 
*BEST OF WINNERS - Jacob's Victory Heaven Cent*
*BEST OF OPPOSITE - GCH Rhapsody's Regarding Henry*
*BEST IN BRED BY EXHIBITOR - Chrisman's Little Edie*
*SELECT DOG - GCH Richelieu's Sugar Rush*
*SELECT BITCH - CH Snow Angel's Raising The Bar*
*AWARD OF MERIT - CH Euphoria's Mile High Club*


----------

